# Cyber Security Course Help!



## Tetris123 (Mar 19, 2021)

I I am a new student that want to learn the ways of cyber security and Hacking. can someone please assist me with the following course.
I would like to know if the following course would be the right way to start and if I'm not going to waste my time.

Contents that the course contains:

*CompTIA Security+ SY0-501*

CompTIA Security+: The Present Threat Landscape
CompTIA Security+: Types of Malware
CompTIA Security+: Social Engineering and Related Attacks
CompTIA Security+: Application and Service Attacks
CompTIA Security+: Cryptographic and Wireless Attacks
CompTIA Security+: Penetration Testing and Vulnerability Scanning
CompTIA Security+: Impacts from Vulnerability Types
CompTIA Security+: Components Supporting Organizational Security
CompTIA Security+: Security Assessment Using Software Tools
CompTIA Security+: Cryptography
CompTIA Security+: Public Key Infrastructure
CompTIA Security+: Wireless Security Settings
CompTIA Security+: Analyzing Output from Security Technologies
CompTIA Security+: Deploying Mobile Devices Securely
CompTIA Security+: Implementing Secure Protocols
CompTIA Security+: Troubleshooting Common Security Issues
CompTIA Security+: Identity Concepts and Access Services
CompTIA Security+: Identity and Access Management Controls
CompTIA Security+: Common Account Management Practices
CompTIA Security+: Framework, Guidelines, and Physical Security
CompTIA Security+: Implement Secure Network Architecture Concepts
CompTIA Security+: Secure System and Application Design and Deployment
CompTIA Security+: Understanding Cloud, Virtualization, and Resiliency Concepts
CompTIA Security+: Policies, Plans, and Procedures
CompTIA Security+: Business Impact Analysis and Risk Management
CompTIA Security+: Incident Response, Forensics, Disaster Recovery, and Security Controls

*CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst: CSA+*

CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Threat Intelligence
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Business Continuity
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Attack Types
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Malware Threats
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Encryption & Hashing
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Hardware & Security
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Cloud Computing
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Threat Monitoring
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: User Account Security
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Network Infrastructure Security
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Software Development Security
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Data Privacy
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Digital Forensics
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: Network Scanning & Traffic Analysis
CompTIA Cybersecurity Analyst+ CS0-002: IT Security Risk Mitigation

*CompTIA Advanced Security Practitioner: CASP+*

CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Business and Industry Influences and Risks
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Organizational Security and Privacy Policies
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Risk Mitigation Strategies and Controls
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Risk Metric Scenarios for Enterprise Security
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Integrating Network and Security Components, Concepts, and Architectures
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Integrating Security Controls for Host Devices
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Integrating Controls for Mobile and Small Form Factor Devices
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Selecting Software Security Controls
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Conducting Security Assessments
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Implementing Incident Response and Recovery
CompTIA CASP CAS-003: Integrating Hosts, Storage, and Applications in the Enterprise

*Certified Ethical Hacker: CEH*

CEHv10: Ethical Hacking Overview and Threats
CEHv10: Hacking Concepts
CEHv10: Security Controls
CEHv10: Security Controls Part 2
CEHv10: Pentesting, Laws, and Standards
CEHv10: Footprinting
CEHv10: Host Discovery and Scanning with Nmap
CEHv10: ProxyChains and Enumeration
CEHv10: Vulnerability Analysis Concepts and Tools
CEHv10: Password Attacks
CEHv10: Password Attacks Part 2
CEHv10: Privilege Escalation
CEHv10: Covert Data Gathering
CEHv10: Hidden Files and Covering Tracks
CEHv10: Malware Threats
CEHv10: Malware Distribution
CEHv10: Network Sniffing
CEHv10: Denial of Service
CEHv10: Session Hijacking
CEHv10: Evading IDS, Firewalls, and Honeypots
CEHv10: Evading IDS, Firewalls, and Honeypots Part 2
CEHv10: Evading IDS, Firewalls, and Honeypots Part 3
CEHv10: Hacking Web Servers
CEHv10: Common Web App Threats
CEHv10: Common Web App Threats Part 2
CEHv10: Practical Web App Hacking
CEHv10: SQL Injection
CEHv10: SQL Injection Types and Tools
CEHv10: Wireless Hacking Concepts
CEHv10: Wireless Hacking Tools
CEHv10: Wireless Hacking Common Threats
CEHv10: Cracking and Mobile Hacking
CEHv10: IoT Concepts
CEHv10: IoT Attacks
CEHv10: Clouding Computing Concepts
CEHv10: Cloud Computer Attacks
CEHv10: Cryptography Concepts
CEHv10: Cryptography Concepts Part 2
CEHv10: Cryptography Concepts Part 3
CEHv10: Cryptography Attacks
CEHv10: IoT Hacking and Countermeasures

*Certified Information Systems Auditor: CISA*

Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Information System Auditing
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: IT Management Frameworks
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Data Privacy & Risk
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: IAM & Data Classification
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Performance & Management
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: PKI & Data Protection
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Virtualization & Cloud
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Data Storage & Malware
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: System Design & Analysis
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Testing & Vulnerability
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Digital Evidence Gathering
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Continuous Monitoring
Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) 2019: Scenario-Based Practice

thank you very much for your time and effort reading it. It will help me a tone if you have some input or advice.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

All OK. Depends on your aim and certs desired.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

CompTIA Security+ (SY0-501) English language exam will retire on July 31, 2021.

The new Security+ (SY0-601) is now available.









Security+ (Plus) Certification | CompTIA IT Certifications


Security+ validates the core skills required for a career in IT security and cybersecurity. Learn about the certification, available training and the exam.



www.comptia.org


----------



## thomaspeket (Jul 23, 2021)

Cybersecurity experts mainly use KeePass for identity management. This applies well to different types of office environments. It allows system users to use a single password to access all the accounts they use for work purposes. KeyPass has an advantage over other types of identity management tools because it combines security and convenience. But this application doesn't work for me, so I use the functionality of another service. I use it to find vulnerabilities in the system and fix them.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Password Managers Have A Security Flaw -- Here's How To Avoid It


A major issue is affecting password managers such as 1Password, Dashlane, KeePass and LastPass. Here's what to do




www.forbes.com


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

thomaspeket said:


> Cybersecurity experts mainly use KeePass for identity management. This applies well to different types of office environments.


....... what possible relevance does your post have for this topic ?

Answer .... none whatsoever. 

So why post ?


----------



## JesseHiserp (10 mo ago)

I understand your desire to learn these professional skills. A strong information security strategy can provide reliable protection against access to personal and corporate information, extortion, and loss of privacy. Cybersecurity also plays an important role in preventing attacks aimed at disabling or disrupting the entire system's operation or a specific device. My company cooperates with https://corporateinvestigation.com/digital-forensics-consultant-expert-witness/ on cybersecurity issues. This company consists of former FBI agents, and I think you should ask them about the possibility of an internship. So you can get practical professional skills.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Hack Into a Cybersecurity Career: the Ultimate Guide


Learn more about hacking into a career in cybersecurity. From entry-level roles to expected salaries, our ultimate guide is your best first step.




digitalskills.continuingeducation.ncsu.edu


----------

